# Bike Alpin vs. Go Alps



## stepau (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe  dieses Jahr mit ein paar Kumpels die Transalp Dolomiti mit "Go Alps" gemacht (unserer erster Transalp). Der Veranstalter war Top, es gab eigentlich nichts auszusetzten.  

Mitte nächsten Jahres wollen wir die Klassiktour machen von Garmisch nach Riva. 

Diese Tour wird u.a. von Go Alps und Bike Alpin angeboten. 

Bei Bike Alpin gefällt mir aber sehr, dass die Tour einen Tag länger ist, nämlich 7 Tage (bei ca. 10200 hm). Sehr schön verteilt.


Jetzt meine Frage, habt ihr schon einmal Erfahrung mit Bike Alpin gemacht oder gibt vielleicht sogar einen Vergleich, jemand der also beide Anbieter kennt?  

Kennt jemand die Tour und kann Details nennen? Wie sieht es mit den Unterkünften aus ? 



Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruß aus Nordhessen

Stefan


----------



## muddiver (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich bin dieses Jahr Garmisch-Riva mit Bike Alpin gefahren. 

Die Unterkünfte waren allesamt 1a. Ob die bei jeder Tour dieselben Häuser nutzen, glaube ich aber nicht. Zumindest unser Hotel in Riva wurde erst recht kurzfristig während unserer Tour festgelegt. Dann war es aber gleich ein 4-Sterne-Kasten. 

Zu der Tour selber kann ich sagen, daß es landschaftlich schon echt einige Highlights gab, mir persönlich die Strecke aber zu viel auf Asphalt verlief. Da hätte der Singletrail-Anteil gerne etwas höher sein können.

Gruß
muddiver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (14. Dezember 2007)

stepau schrieb:


> Mitte nächsten Jahres wollen wir die Klassiktour machen von Garmisch nach Riva.
> 
> Diese Tour wird u.a. von Go Alps und Bike Alpin angeboten.
> 
> Bei Bike Alpin gefällt mir aber sehr, dass die Tour einen Tag länger ist, nämlich 7 Tage (bei ca. 10200 hm). Sehr schön verteilt.



Bin diese Tour von Bikealpin dieses Jahr gefahren.
Kurz und knapp: Sehr Gut ! 
Da gab es bis auf zwei kleine Punkte nichts zu verbessern
Diese waren: im (sehr urigen) Hotel in Sur-En mussten wir ein bisschen aufs Essen warten und das Hotel am Gardasee war nicht so der Hit, obwohl es 4 Sterne hatte. 
Bei letzterem war der Guide stinksauer und hat sich an der Rezeption beschwert (was nichts half). Aber es zeigt, dass Bike Alpin sich da nicht alles gefallen lässt. Ich vermute, wenn sich dort nichts ändert, fliegen die beim nächsten Mal aus dem Programm.

Wenn Gitta die Tour wieder macht, bestell ihr einen schönen Gruß von mir 

Einen Vergleich zu Go Alps kann ich nicht ziehen, weil ich mit Go Alps nie mitgefahren bin. 
In einem Hotel (Hotel Stelvio in Santa Maria) war gleichzeitig mit uns auch eine Gruppe von Go Alps anwesend. Die hatten ein merklich höheres Durchschnittsalter. Bei "uns" lag es etwa bei 35-40, bei der anderen Gruppe dürfte es sich schon in der Nähe der 50 bewegt haben. Kann aber natürlich auch Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## Micro767 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich war leztes Jahr mit Alps im Hotel Stelvio in Santa Maria und muss anmerken das es wohl das schlechteste und unfreundlichste in der Woche war !

Ansonsten war ich insgesamt 5 mal mit Alps unterwegs und immer 100% zufrieden. Dennoch bin ich am überlegen nächstes Jahr mit BikeAlpin eine Tour *ohne Guide* zu machen und suche dazu auch noch Meinungen.


----------



## black (4. Januar 2008)

Hotel Stelvio in Santa Maria war ich mit bikealpin auch in 2006.
ich fands super klasse... sauna wurde direkt mal getestet.
abends stelle man fest das auch alps anwesend war, mit einem recht verrücktem guide, welcher sich am folgetag im val mora nicht ganz wie ein guide aufgeführt hat.. 
->rauscht an seiner gruppe vorbei durchs val mora wie ein halbstarker affe und liegt dann am ende vom tal in der sonne der mister cool, keine verantwortung der typ. 
waren wir glücklich die gabi von bikealpin an bord zu haben )

mfg


----------



## uliuno (1. April 2008)

abends stelle man fest das auch alps anwesend war, mit einem recht verrücktem guide, welcher sich am folgetag im val mora nicht ganz wie ein guide aufgeführt hat.. 
->rauscht an seiner gruppe vorbei durchs val mora wie ein halbstarker affe und liegt dann am ende vom tal in der sonne der mister cool, keine verantwortung der typ. 
waren wir glücklich die gabi von bikealpin an bord zu haben )

mfg[/QUOTE]

Ja Ja, den kenn ich auch, meine Erfahrungen, ich bin schon fünf mal mit Go Alps gefahren, und dieses Jahr hab' ich's wieder vor. Bis auf jenen Guide jedesmal Spitze, und zwar Guides, Streckenführung, Hotels ecc.
Meine Erfahrung mit Bike Alpin, ich hab zweimal eine Gruppe getroffen und einmal von einem Freund erzählt bekommen, einfach erschütternd, wenn Du zu langsam bist, hast Du Pech gehabt, so einmal erlebt als ein Teilnehmer 2 Stunden nach dem bikealpin-Guide bei einbrechender Dunkelheit an der Pfitscher Joch Hütte ankam! 
Übrigens: wenn Go Alps oder auch Alpstours (die Reys in Italien) -beides richtig gute Anbieter- eine schöne neue Tour haben, siehtst du dieselbe in Folgejahr auch bei bike-alpin.
Ein Narr wer Böses dabei denkt.
Also: willst Du Qualität (die kostet halt 'n paar Dollar mehr) oder gehörst Du zur Geiz ist geil-Gruppe. Danach kannst Du entscheiden.


----------



## ulp (1. April 2008)

Hi,

ich bin selbst Veranstalter und die Berichte hier über zwei sehr etablierte und von mir geschätzte Kollegen hinsichtlich derer Guides wirken doch sehr "veranstalterschädigend" auf mich. 
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass dies Ausnahmen waren, es kann weder im Interesse von Alps noch von Bike Alpin sein, dass sich die Guides, als Repräsentanten des Unternehmens, gegenüber den Kunden so verhalten. Sämtliche namhafte Veranstalter haben meines Wissens Ihre Guides im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre ausgebildet und in diesen Schulungen wird klar vermittelt worum es im Guideberuf geht. 

In meinen Augen sind da z.B. folgende Punkte wichtig:
- Die Gruppe ist der Held - nicht der Guide
- Wir vermitteln Gruppen/Wir-Gefühl (gemeinsam ankommen, neue Freunde finden)
- Sicherheit und Verantwortung gegenüber den Kunden hat die höchste Priorität 

Der Reiseveranstalter, der seinen Guides so etwas nicht vermittelt, wird im Zeitalter des GPS und des Internets nicht lange überleben. Daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich solche Schilderungen oft wiederholen.

Eine schöne Transalptour im Sommer, egal mit wem, Hauptsache man tut es 

Uli Preunkert, ULPbike


----------



## diemerstein (2. April 2008)

Zu diesem Thema möchte auch ich einige Kommentare abgeben:
Wir haben bereits 5 Touren mit bikealpin absolviert und werden in diesem Jahr eine Rennrad-Kurztransalp und die Transkarpaten mitmachen. Bisher wurden wir immer bestens betreut, der Guide war vorbildlich, hielt sich bei Bergauffahrten immer am Schluss auf und kümmerte sich um jeden und alles. Wenn ich deren Tourangebot mit dem von einigen anderen vergleiche, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da abgekupfert wurde. Ich werde mit einer Freundesgruppe dieses Jahr eine selbst organisierte Alpenüberquerung durchführen. Dabei hat mir bikealpin mit vielen Tipps und  Unterlagen (Karten, Daten, etc.) sehr viel geholfen.
Außerdem waren wir schon mit ulpbike und mtb-fahrtwind unterwegs. Die gemachten Aussagen trafen in gleichem Umfang auf die beiden Veranstalter zu. Wir werden mit Sicherheit in der Zukunft weitere Reisen mit den drei Veranstaltern unternehmen.


----------



## MtB55 (2. April 2018)

Ich bin mit Bikealpin auch sehr zufrieden, wir werden diese Jahr wieder zwei Touren fahren.


----------

